# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Nightmare-ish, Reoccuring (Abandoned Homes)

## oneironeer

Two of my most common dreams are basically nightmares...

The first is losing teeth. It's always different variations as to WHY it starts happening, but I've been having that dream on and off since I was either in my teens or early 20's (I'm 33). Apparently it has something to do with "fear of loss" (big shocker there), or "loss of power", etc., etc.

But the one that gets me is my "abandoned house" dreams. They're not always "nightmares", per se. But they are often filled with a bit of fear and concern. 

In these dreams, I'm typically with my significant other, and we're "squatting" (illegally attempting to live) within a house, apartment (and once, mansion), and usually places we used to live in, but are now attempting to "hide" in without the owners/landlords knowing.

The most intense version of this dream involved a mansion, the electricity wasn't working, but there was a powerful lightning storm outside that was periodically illuminating the interior through windows. My wife was on one side of a large room, when I heard a person coming down the hallway. I hid, and watched the hallway entryway. A shadowy figure appeared, and I presumed it to be an old, homeless guy, so I started making bellowing noises, to try and scare him away, but the thunderstorm grew louder outside, and he slowly walked into the large room. 

The lightning strobe-lit the room, and the man was wearing a torn and tattered suit, with a sackcloth bag over his head (more Elephant Man, pre-Batman Begins Scarecrow), and I grew angry with fear. I kept making the noises, and when I saw that he either was not hearing me over the thunder, or was not afraid, I screamed, "Get out of here!"

I woke up due to making guttural noises in the waking world, which was a bit embarrassing, but there you have it.

Usually, the owners, visitors, landlords aren't quite as disturbing or bizarre as that one, and they're typically more "realistic" (though they involve things like, living in attics, etc.).

----------


## daeryk

The abandoned houses are just symbols for your mind and your perspective on certain issues that you have neglected.  You have fears you need to stand up to, desires you need to give up for people or things you don't believe you can ever have, or guilt and jealousy that effects you.  You may also want to forgive people and to accept responsibility for your past.

Regardless, the dreams are just telling you that you have issues you need to deal with, and negative thinking patterns that are effecting your life.

----------


## Lynn

Maybe, you're afraid of change, or that it is being lonley. Your mind is trying to tell you that you need more people in your life. It could mean you don't want to lose important things in your life.

----------


## oneironeer

As an introvert, I can tend to isolate myself, and truth be told, this mansion-version of the abandoned house dreams was with my ex-wife, but I had the dream when we were married. 

The first version of the abandoned house dream I had was after having left an apartment complex (first place my first wife and I lived in besides our parents houses), and we kind of had to leave at the last second, so we didn't get our security despot back and the apartment management wanted us to pay extra for leaving. We moved to the opposite coast of Florida, but I had to keep driving back on weekends for work, and once and a while we'd drive by the place to see if they got someone moved in already.

After a couple weeks of this, my brain has melded waking life with dream, in that I don't know if we still had a key and I went back in real quick while it was uninhabited, or if that's how the first dream played out. Nevertheless, in the dream, we moved stuff back in and started secretly living there.

Since then, however, a lots changed in my life. And my new wife and I have had a place, moved out of it, and once again, I've had the dream that we secretly moved back into the last place.

~Oneironeer

----------


## Cethulsus

Losing teeth is a VERY common dream which occurs when you are under stress

----------


## The Sandman

I've had many dreams about being in other homes for various reasons. I  never actually break in, but someone typically, if not  always, is home or comes home. The homes are often in terrible disrepair, and often have a haunted feel, but not just haunted...more like, a hell exists in the home. These are some of the more disturbing dreams I ever have because It may be difficult to get out. Being in a bad situation is one thing, but being quasi-trapped is something else again.

----------

